
Kaboom: Minesweeper you always lose when you guess except when you have to - cyborgx7
https://pwmarcz.pl/kaboom/
======
cyborgx7
Blog post about how to go about implementing this:
[https://pwmarcz.pl/blog/kaboom/](https://pwmarcz.pl/blog/kaboom/)

